# Kestrel rt800



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok sports fans, the Kestrel rt800 I ordered a week ago from Bikes Direct arrived via UPS today. The UPS driver even asked if it was a race bike because the box was so light. I was elated and so far it is completely assembled and I am extremely happy. I've attached some pics. 

Now before you comment on how this thread has been done a million times and primarily by BD customers, know that this is the first time I've ever made a purchase of this size online period and I was a bit hesitant, as I would imagine many other would be buyers are/have been; therefore I am inclined to share my experience more than when I purchased the 6 previous bicycles (all Treks from my LBS - which is now out of business). Now take into account that a Dura-Ace EVERYWHERE full carbon Trek Madone retails for about $8600 (of course the wheels are considerably better than mine but even if you deduct $2k I still paid less than half). And you can understand why I decided to take up my keyboard and discuss the experience. 

Also, because there is no LBS involved my only recourse if the bike had been a sham would have been to blast them on here (and similar sites). Since it has thus far proven to be exactly as advertised and an amazing deal - it is only fair that I share that experience the same as I would have a negative. Of course I have not even taken the bike for a ride so all I can say so far is that it looks GREAT and arrived with everything in tact. I will update as soon as I have some serious miles on it. 

It is a 62cm (the largest size available) and weighs in at 17.5 lbs (w/o pedals or reflectors).


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

More pics.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

That is a great looking bike.


----------



## motosam07 (Sep 30, 2009)

wow its a hot bike.

I have also been looking at buying the same bike but i have been holding off since im unemployed.

Please update us with more info.

thanks


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

motosam07 said:


> wow its a hot bike.
> 
> I have also been looking at buying the same bike but i have been holding off since im unemployed.
> 
> ...


Ha, same here. Including the unemployment. 
I came across BD on another thread blasting them. I found some of the complaints suspect and their forum responses quite straight forward and to the point. It prompted me to go to the site. I was originally looking at the Motobecane bikes, then I found the Kestrel Talon SL. Wow, it is now a bookmark to remind me to believe in Santa again. If only I can shake loose some funds.


----------



## Rovah (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweet ride. Have been lusting after that to replace my Immortal Force. Congrats!


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*First ride verdict*

Ok, I put in about 26 miles in the Blue Ridge Mountains where I live and my first impression is F'ing AMAZING! I was climbing hills in gears I had never climbed in before. Now, this is my first experience with a full carbon bike (previous bike was alum w/carbon fork - Trek Portland), I had also been running 25 tires and, of course, the rt800 rides on 23s. That being said I also replaced the standard equipment DA11-25 with a brand new DA11-28 (to accommodate my hilly terrain). I am beginning to wonder if that may have been an unnecessary modification. 

The gearing setup on the rt800 is identical to that of my portland (which has been modified as well to a 105 compact w/ 105 11-28), but I swear the low gear felt a lot lower than the low gear on my portland. The loop I rode today is one of my favorites and I have ridden it many times, but never this well. I don't know if the increased performance is due to the power transfer of the carbon, the more aggressive geometry, the reduced weight, or if it was all in my head? Maybe I grew some new leg muscles while I was away this week? 

This is an early assessment and only time/miles will tell the full story, but the prologue is quite promising!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rovah (Nov 1, 2008)

Excited to hear that she rides as good as she looks.  Keep us updated as you get more time in the saddle. I'm going to be thinking hard about this bike.


----------



## raygun1954 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Rt800*

I bought the same bike from BD. I love mine. You cannot beat the return on investment when comparing prices from your LBS. I assembled and adjusted the bike myself and had only one problem. The rear derailleur bottom jockey wheel was damaged and had to be replaced. Beyond that, I've had no problems. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

raygun1954 said:


> I bought the same bike from BD. I love mine. You cannot beat the return on investment when comparing prices from your LBS. I assembled and adjusted the bike myself and had only one problem. The rear derailleur bottom jockey wheel was damaged and had to be replaced. Beyond that, I've had no problems. Enjoy your ride!


I assembled this bike myself as well. I was very fortunate to not have any troubles because this was my first time assembling/setting up a bike all by myself. The owner of my LBS (which is out of business - hence my purchase from BD) used to set up my bikes for me, and he taught me a great deal but I set this one up solo. I was not very confident in my adjustments; but after the ride today I only needed to adjust my low limit on my front der to reduce some rubbing. Pretty minor really.


----------



## GRB1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Your buying experience sounds just like mine. I purchased a Immortal Force from BD a few years ago. I was quite hesitant due to some negative posts on bike sites. However I was very happy with the service I received and the bike was shipped as promised. The bike has been awesome and has over 2500 trouble free miles. This summer I bought my wife a Motobecane Gigi and it has been a great purchase as well. The only downside is you do need to have basic mechanic skills to put the bikes together. The only thing I had done at the LBS was adjusting the derailers. 

We enjoy getting out and riding together now.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Very good looking bike. As I recall, Kestrel was a big deal back before I stopped riding in college, like late 80s, early 90s. Then I thought they dropped out of circulation a bit. Is this a similar deal with Motobecane, where BD bought the rights to Kestrel's production? Doesn't matter, just curious. And regardless, as I said, it certainly looks very nice.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

worst_shot_ever said:


> Very good looking bike. As I recall, Kestrel was a big deal back before I stopped riding in college, like late 80s, early 90s. Then I thought they dropped out of circulation a bit. Is this a similar deal with Motobecane, where BD bought the rights to Kestrel's production? Doesn't matter, just curious. And regardless, as I said, it certainly looks very nice.


This is actually a very good question. Mike from BD can correct me if i'm wrong but i do not think BD owns Kestrel. I say this because they seem to be independent of the BD family and if you do a little snooping around their website you will find that they are owned by the same entity that owns Fuji and Breezer. It appears to me that BD and Kestrel's relationship is purely post production. Kestrel doesn't even offer the rt800 w/full DA componentry, which makes me think Kestrel just gives BD an amazing deal on all leftover frames (notice that BD just started offering the 09 Kestrels about a month ago). 

Just my own theory based on what research i've done.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*update.*

In case anyone is keeping track, I've gotten in 2 more rides; both involving the largest hill in my neck of the woods, which is pretty mountainous in and of itself. Today's ride was just under 40 miles and I was disappointed to see the city limit signs that signified the end of my ride drawing near. I cannot get over the climbing ability of this bike, and its no slouch on the downhill either.

I will post some updated pics soon - had a great photo op today (bike against the elevation sign with a beautiful view of Mount Airy NC in the background) but no camera.....I was kicking myself, not even a camera phone!


----------



## MidnightJr (Jan 9, 2010)

*New Kestrel RT800*

Hi, I have had my eyes on this bike for a few weeks, and reading your posting finally encouraged me to take the plunge. I received my RT800 from BD today, opened the top flaps of the box to take a quick peak, closed it, and took the whole thing to my LBS for assembly. I don't want to risk putting it together myself, and I want to a pro to check it for any defects. But I will say that so far, it looks like the bike is in pristine condition as it should, the box was factory sealed and intact. I can't wait for my bike to come out of its shell! I will post pictures when it is ready.


----------



## hunterchuckd (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your review and especially pics. I have been debating buying this bike for about 3 weeks...and just cannot seem to pull the trigger. My problem is that although the parts mix is absolutely amazing for the money, I just don't know about the frame. How is the geometry? Does it seem comfortable or more race oriented? I know that Rock Racing used this bike in 2009, but it looks like they no longer race Kestrels, and I am not sure why. 

I would rather support my LBS, but quite frankly in this economy if I can save $2000 and have a full Dura-Ace bike, that is really tempting.

The other bikes that I am looking at are Specialized Roubaix Expert (Ultegra for $3200), and the Felt ZC built with Ultegra ($3000). 

Sorry, not trying to jack your thread but thought maybe some others could comment...anyway enjoy your Kestrel and maybe I will be joining you as a Kestrel owner soon!


----------



## MidnightJr (Jan 9, 2010)

*Part II*

Hi, 
Here is chapter 2 of my experience with BD. Yesterday I went to the LBS to pick-up my Kestrel RT800. It was in perfect condition, and it looked absolutely gorgeous. By far the most beautiful object I have ever owned. However there was a big problem... the frame was too big for me! 
I am 5-11 with a 34 inch inseam, 158 pounds. My previous bike was a size 56 Trek 2.1, which fit me great and was comfortable. Since the RT800 comes in odd sizes, after debating the best option between 55 and 57, I decided to order the 57. The riding position in the RT800 must be very different from the Trek 2.1 since I had to stretch my back and arms all the way out to reach the hoods. This may be just because this frame is large for me, but looking at the geometry of the 55, it does not look like it will be much smaller. So I would say the riding position is more aggressive on this frame. This is a race bike. The Kestrel site says something about design with comfort in mid, but some pro reviews on the web dispute this, saying the bike is fantastic, just not a very plush comfortable ride. I knew this before buying it, so I am fine with it.
So, after 3 minutes on the trainer, it was clear that I needed a smaller frame. Therefore I left the bike at the LBS to be re-packed and shipped back to BD for an exchange. The bike never left the store or touched the asphalt.
Now, here comes the test for BD. I have just called BD about an exchange, and the person was very nice and helpful. They sent me the return policy which emphasizes that the bike must be returned in the original packaging, in re-sealable condition. Since I was unsure about the size beforehand, I opted for having the bike professionally assembled, saving the original packaging as best as humanly possible. This bike (and its box) could not have been better cared for, so I hope BD will continue to great, will accept the return, and exchange it for the right size. So far, it looks like they will.
I will keep you guys posted on how this goes. And hopefully, I will be telling you about my new 55cm RT800 in a week or so. Wish me luck!


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

< Thumps UP >


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*new pics and more info.*

Ok, I'm approaching 400 trouble free miles (the snow and ice has put a HUGE damper on my mileage). The biggest compliment I can give this bike is that it is SILENT! The climbing is utterly amazing, though I've said that before. I have decided I AM happy that I traded the 11-25 for an 11-28. The wheels may not be as high end as everything else on the bike, but they are holding true even with a little bit of gravel road at the start and finish of each ride (I live on a road that turns gravel about 1/2 mile before my house). Also some of the back roads I ride on are quite rough. I've even tagged a couple of small potholes with no adversity. 

I am still highly impressed with this bike and as another poster pointed out - the return on investment simply doesn't seem to be beatable anywhere!

Here are some pics I took during a ride last week.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Thanks for the Pics!*

You should publish an "I Love My Bike" calendar.

PS: For the benefit of the California readers, you should explain about all that white stuff.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*First TRUE test!*

Today I took the Kestrel out for a road ride with the local cycling club - a group of fast guys that I've never had the nerve to ride with before. I not only kept up but was actually one of the first guys back! THIS WAS HUGE FOR ME! 

Of course it isn't all thanks to the bike, I'd like to take a little bit of credit as well. But the solid power transfer this bike offers kept me ahead of some guys who at least appear to be in better shape than me on Trek carbon. I should note here that, while I have lost a great deal of weight, I am still tipping the scales at over 220lbs. I was EASILY the heaviest guy on this ride, I doubt the next heaviest rider was even 200. 

Also, before the ride even began i was getting compliments on this bike. Not bad from a collection of Madones, Cannondales, Lynskeys, and a Colnago. I was quite proud, but that added to the pressure to keep up - I didn't want to be the guy on the cool full carbon DuraAce bike that GOT DROPPED from the group. 

Overall, I am into the second half of my first 1000miles and the verdict is as good as it was during the first 100. I intend to keep this thread updated through the first full year, primarily because I remember reading a complaint somewhere that these types of BD posts typically end after assembly and maybe one or two rides, well before any meaningful data has been collected. I hope to get between two and three thousand miles this year and will update with any pertinent information, be it bad or good.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

*OK, first problem with bike.*

I'm currently dealing with the problem thru BD. I'll explain everything once I see how they respond.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Poppadaddio said:


> You should publish an "I Love My Bike" calendar.
> 
> PS: For the benefit of the California readers, you should explain about all that white stuff.


haha! We are not familiar with that white stuff in Las Vegas either. Maybe it is some sort of fungus or mold???


----------



## cjk (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the photos of the Kestrel. I have been following your thread. I just bought the same bike. Love it! I just started riding it this past weekend and have 156 miles on it. It is my third bike from BD. The first one was a Motobecane Le Champion. I did break a bottom bracket on that one, which was not good because it was while I was clinbing a hill, but BD replaced it with a better one than what was origionally supplied. I had it for about 16 months and a drunk in pick up hit me almost head on... Blessed to have survived that. . I bought the same bike again from BD and I put over 7000 miles on it last year including a self contained trip to Niagara Falls (about 600 miles) and 381 miles in the Michigan 24 hour Challenge. I have also received a lot of compliments on the looks of the new Kestrel.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, the problem is resolved - the handlebars were creaking and when I took them off of the stem and examined them closely I found the carbon to be cracked or creased; but either way the carbon failed. After contacting BD and Mike directly he offered a few options, one of which was to take the bars to a Kestrel dealer. 

Low and behold a brand new Kestrel dealer had just opened his doors the previous week (though he was 2+ hours away). I took the bars to the dealer, he agreed that the bars were defective and after a little bit a struggle from Kestrel (supposedly due to purchasing thru BD); Kestrel agreed to replace the bars and the dealer agreed to ship them to me once they got to him. 

So, approximately 10 days after finding the problem I was re-installing the new bars. Not a horrible turn around time, which would have been worse if a friend didn't loan me a set of aluminum bars to get me thru.


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

should not be under the motobecane forum, should be under other. kestrel is owned by fuji as of two years ago....


----------



## 34thrills (Mar 24, 2010)

Twobournes, 

Thanks for keep the thread up to date. I am seriously considering getting the '09 rt800, I am just leary of the sizing.I am looking at the 59 as I am 6', 200lbs but very lanky. Does your bike feel like the sizing chart was accurate or does it feel smaller than expected.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*Dude get the 57*



34thrills said:


> Twobournes,
> 
> Thanks for keep the thread up to date. I am seriously considering getting the '09 rt800, I am just leary of the sizing.I am looking at the 59 as I am 6', 200lbs but very lanky. Does your bike feel like the sizing chart was accurate or does it feel smaller than expected.



I am 6'2" and riding the 59cm with a 110mm stem. I have the RT-900 SL...


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish I would have ordered the 59 myself and I am about 6'3". The geometry of the bike is VERY aggressive and my lower back is paying the price. I am actually in the process of dealing with BD to see what kind of deal they will make me on a smaller frame. I've made all the adjustments I can make at this point and I cannot get around the fact that this frame is simply too large for me.


----------



## twobournes (Oct 1, 2009)

TXKestrel said:


> should not be under the motobecane forum, should be under other. kestrel is owned by fuji as of two years ago....


 I realize that Fuji owns Kestrel, but since this is also the default BikesDirect forum - I chose to start this thread here. Primarily because it was not only a review of the bike itself but of the entire purchasing experience. Most people (myself included) are leery about making such a large purchase online instead of at a lbs. Therefore this thread is meant to chronicle all aspects of owning a bicycle purchased from BD.


----------



## cjk (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm 5'11"+ and I'm glad I got the 55. I had a 58 Motobecane and I felt like it was a little stretched. Anyway, it was the one I got hit on, so I replaced it with a 56. I read lot of things on the RT800 and studied the frame, actually plotted the 55 out and laid it superimposed on a plot of the 56 Motobecane. I was first considering the 57 and sure am glad I got the 55 instead. This is coming from a guy who rode a 25" = 63 cm fuji in from 1975 to 2000. It was really too big for me though.


----------



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

bump... whats the latest prognosis/review on the rig? still riding strong?


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm 6'4" long legs and also considering the 62cm frame. I like the bike and especially the price but the overly aggressive position is a concern as I have a history of lower back problems. Can you please comment on the height of the handlebars relative to the saddle (how many inches lower) in your case when the stem is set for positive rise? Any thoughts if using a steeper/shorter stem can help to put a rider in a more comfortable position on this rig? Also, does it come with an adapter for a round-tube seatpost?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

All most all high end bike have straight forks which I see as pile drivers, shock straight through to the bars/stem and into hands wrists. i have a Le Champ CF and the fork has a curve to it. Have about 3000 mi. on it and yes its am improvement over the other bike. So, acn you be just and say if the sraight forks are carbon-cushy or...........?
I am just not a fan of that fork style and all top line bikes have them. (or most)


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Straight forks are likely more rigid because the blades are wide and flat along their whole length and thus more resistant to flex - less energy loss during out of the saddle sprints. They are not completely straight though as fork rake must stay more or less the same to maintain handling characteristics.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, I've just pulled the trigger, Jenson has the 105 equipped 2010 model (based on the picture) for $1350 w/free shipping, I don't think they get any cheaper than that. This will be my first road bike, I may regret it but just couldn't resist the temptation


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Valdemar said:


> Well, I've just pulled the trigger, Jenson has the 105 equipped 2010 model (based on the picture) for $1350 w/free shipping, I don't think they get any cheaper than that. This will be my first road bike, I may regret it but just couldn't resist the temptation


I did the same thing. Saw the bike at a shop a few weeks ago. I think it looks better in person. Plus, I was impressed with the components. I think the handle bar was carbon to. I plan on ordering a sram rival group from ebay and selling the 105 group. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I did the same thing. Saw the bike at a shop a few weeks ago. I think it looks better in person. Plus, I was impressed with the components. I think the handle bar was carbon to. I plan on ordering a sram rival group from ebay and selling the 105 group. If anyone is interested let me know.


I'm actually thinking to stick with the 105 for the time being and may be get a lighter wheelset instead. I've just picked up mine, can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Valdemar said:


> I'm actually thinking to stick with the 105 for the time being and may be get a lighter wheelset instead. I've just picked up mine, can't wait to ride it.


What size did you order? Im 6 foot tall and have a 58 cm Felt road bike. Looked at the sizes for the Kestrel and decided to go with the 57 cm. I heard you can make a small bike bigger, but not the other way around. Let me know what you think of it. The bike doesn't look like any other bike, it's different and I think thats one of the things that makes it cool.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

In my opinion the "making a small bike bigger" approach doesn't work too well for folks who are over 6ft. tall, as, depending on the bike geometry, they may end up riding in a too aggressive position because of a short head-tube with the seatpost set at the min-insert, or likely resort to higher rise stems which may affect handling. Leaving the steerer tube uncut and having spacers under the stem is another option, but most if not all pre-packaged bikes already have the tube cut by the manufacturer to what they think is the proper length.

I'm 6'4" and have long legs, so I usually go with the largest frame available and hope it is not too small, so I bought the 62cm. Seems to fit me ok, handlebar drop is about 1" relative to the seat, but only time will tell how this really works for me. Handlebar-reach and seatpost-height wise I think 59cm would probably work too, but it would put the handlebar 36mm lower which is something I wanted to avoid.

I went for a quick ride around the block yesterday, the bike feels stable and the ride is compliant, at ~19lbs it needs to drop a couple of pounds but I'll ride it like that for now.

Another note - I like JensonUSA but was not overly impressed with the their "pro-build", the brake pads could be aligned better, chain is grinding against the FD in the lowest gear (1/2 low-adjustment screw turn fixed that), and they used no grease on stem and seat-collar binder bolts. Otherwise ok, but clearly no attention to details.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Quick update, covered 20 miles today, can't really compare it to other road bikes but it is a smoother ride than my 90's Columbus steel MTB rigid hardtail with slick tires I've been riding lately on pavement. Mostly no surprises, very quick, turns are easy even at high speed. There was one scary shimmy during high-speed descent when I was changing hand positions, but I was more careful afterwards and it didn't repeat, likely it was user error as I'm used to mountain bikes with handlebars that give you more leverage and more relaxed frame geometry. Now I have a better idea about riding position, it is aggressive, but not to the point I can't live with it. Keeping hands on the horizontal section helps. After fine tuning the saddle is actually 2.5" above the handlebars and I had to point the nose downwards, with that in mind I don't think 59cm frame would work for me, not out of the box anyway, 4" drop would just be too painful.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine came today. I am going to take it to a lbs to have it looked over and SRAM rival put on. I already have a few offers for the 105 group. I will post pics when it's all installed. I was impressed with the documentation I received from Jenson USA. When I bought my felt I got nothing from the bike shop. Bike looks fast standing still.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm happy with the 105 btw, rear shifts are butter smooth, the front is a bit finicky but still fine. Is there a big weight benefit with the Rival?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Just got mine to.....*

I haven't even ridden it yet, live in Ohio, but if it rides as fast as it looks I am already pumped! I know this isn't a Tour De France quality bike from the big names in bicycling, but I think it was an amazing deal for the components and features. Carbon bar, seat post, internal cable routing, and correct me if I am wrong (probably am) but I think the stem is carbon or carbon wrapped as well. I have a full Sram Rival group coming tomorrow and will drop it off to get installed at a lbs.

The bike I have now is a Felt F95 with what felt calls a more aggressive geometry. I know this bike is similar with it being a racing style geometry, but with it being carbon, will it be a bit more comfortable? Will I notice a difference?

Here are some pics....


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Is the seatpost already adjusted to your preferred height? Seems painfully high to me, may be it is the shooting angle.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

No it needs adjusted. It was a little snug going in so I didn't want to force it. When I have the lbs put on the new group I will have them adjust it and put some kind of lube on the post. Some shop told me about some kind of green stuff that is supposed to be good for carbon seat posts. I'm hoping the shop with have some. 

The fork needs looked at to. When the front wheel is on the ground I can turn the handlebars and the fork moves. I don't want to tighten anything and mess it up. I was disappointed at the build from Jenson. I should have just had the bike shipped unassembled and had my lbs do it.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> No it needs adjusted. It was a little snug going in so I didn't want to force it. When I have the lbs put on the new group I will have them adjust it and put some kind of lube on the post. Some shop told me about some kind of green stuff that is supposed to be good for carbon seat posts. I'm hoping the shop with have some.


Yup, you should use stuff like this, helps to keep the parts in place without using excessive clamping force which can be detrimental for the CF and it should prevent seizing of the parts long term. No need to pay LBS to do it, however if you ever plan to work on the bike yourself I'd invest in a decent torque wrench. I simply tightened up the clamp to the max recommended 45 lb-in for now, no slipping so far but will apply the compound soon. Jensons didn't use any, no respect for that.



Dcmkx2000 said:


> The fork needs looked at to. When the front wheel is on the ground I can turn the handlebars and the fork moves. I don't want to tighten anything and mess it up. I was disappointed at the build from Jenson. I should have just had the bike shipped unassembled and had my lbs do it.


You mean the headset is loose? That's pretty unprofessional if the bike came with the stem/bars already installed, easy to adjust though, but again I'd get a torque wrench first.

WTF Jensons? Can't you send your mechanics to a bike repair clinic before you let them work on your customer's bikes?


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a PM from Jensons stating that all bikes ship with stem turned sideways requiring final adjustment. Fair enough, to their credit they are paying attention to these boards


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanx for the info Valdemar. It is nice to see that Jenson's paying attention to these boards.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Look what just came in the mail. Can't wait to have it installed.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Sweet, if you can find additional $400 or so you can get a hand-built wheelset which will be at least 200g lighter than stock wheels  I've seen new Cole Rollen wheels sold on e-bay for $150 - you can sell yours to offset the cost.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking to. I've been thinking about these, what do you think?

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1034339_-1_1556503_20000_400934


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't really say but should be alright, check the online reviews. Personally I'd go with a custom set on Velocity rims from a reputable wheelbuilder who can advise you on the configuration that fits your riding style and weight.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Valdemar,

I just got my bike back from the shop that swapped out to my new group. The seat post is real tight still, and I have to put a lot of pressure to get it in, and once it's in it doesn't move easy. Was yours like that? When I transport my bike I built a rack for inside my car and I have to take the seat off every time. I'm hoping I'm missing something. Will it get easier? I bought Finish Line Fiber Grip assembly gel. Will that help?


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

No, nothing like that to report. There is not a lot of fore-aft/side-to-side play but I can adjust the hight easily with the clamp bolt loosened. Gel should help I think as it will act as grease. Also check for signs of uneven surface inside the seat-tube around the clamp area just to make sure there are no surface defects that bind, if so careful sanding inside the tube with a fine-grit sandpaper wrapped around your finger may not be out of the question.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

This bike is high on my list right now.. But no one seems to have my size (coming from a 54 cm Cdale 2004 R1000) The only thing that has me hesitant is the 105 grupo. Would you guys say that the latest 105 is comparable to my 04 ultegra group?

Greatly appreciated... I'm also looking at one BD's TI offerings to.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

::double post::


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

105 is pretty smooth, I was having issues with the front shifting intially but it turned out to be a user error. Can't really say about 04 Ultegra but given that it is 7 yrs old now and that Shimano tends to gradually push higher-end features of previous year models into the lower-end grupos I'd think it should be comparable, there is likely a slight weight penalty if you care.


----------



## DDB (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the one on Jenson that got returned?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was just on Jenson's site and the bike went up to $1700. Valdemar and I got a great deal for $1350. I was a little leery about buying a bike from an online retailer bc you can't get free adjustments or take it back for questions and such. That was important to me bc I don't know a whole lot about adjusting things yet. Plus, even on the dealers listed on Kestrel's site, many don't carry their bikes, at least around me in Ohio. If your worried about this, Performance bike can probably order it and ship it to thier store, then you could take it back if you didn't like it or have a problem. They might even price match it. 



Valdemar, how are the wheels? I read some reviews of them not being that great. I was looking at these for cheap/light wheels: 

Note the review of the Vuelta's from Road Bike Action magazine.

Vuelta Corsa Superlites:
http://www.vueltausa.com/vuelta-bicycle-wheels/corsa-superlite-clincher.html

Vuelta Review:
http://www.vueltausa.com/media/pdf/Wheel-Review-Road-Bike-Action.pdf


Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race:
http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/road/700c/riders-198-or-less/blackset-race-11-wheel-set-1490g-/prod_34.html


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Valdemar and I got a great deal for $1350.


Considering this I'd try and negotiate the price of that "demo" bike down to like $1200. Somebody likely got it for $1350 on sale, didn't like it and returned to the store. I know the prices are market driven but I wouldn't feel very good paying for a used bike over the sale price of new.

Wheels are holding up fine, but I haven't logged too many miles yet. They seem to be quality built, just a bit on the heavy side. I'll ride them until they start giving me problems or I save up enough cash for an upgrade  As I mentioned I'd probably go with customs, you get more bang for your buck plus an expert advice based on your needs.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here it is with Rival on it now, looks 400x's better, right 

Haven't even ridden it yet, driving me nuts.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

How is the saddle to bar drop compared to Felt?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't even sat on it yet. I am ordering a torque key so I n correctly torque the seatpost. I know that's weak, but I' afraid of messing something up. 

I emailed Kestrel a couple of times about the seatpost being real tight. He told me to lights sand it. It got much better. Plus I put some carbon gel on the post and inside the seat tube to make sure it doesn't seize. I told the guy that there are no Kestrel dealers real close to me and he said he could make on of my lbs's a dealer, however that would work. I also asked about Jenson being an authorized reseller as far as warranties go and he said yeah. The guy was real nice and quick to respond. I thought that was cool being that Kestrel isn't a huge company like Trek, Giant, etc.....


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I looked in the documentation that came with my bike, and it says to torque the seatpost to5Nm or 45 in lbs max. I am ordering a Giant Torque key bc it comes with 3,4, and 5 mm interchangeable bits, but it goes to 4Nm which is like 35 in lbs.

If I use carbon assembly gel, and torque the seatpost with the 4Nm Giant tool, will that be okay?


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Please find out and let us all know  I'd say that 35 in-lbs is way too low for a seatpost clamping force, but perhaps the carbon assembly compound will do the trick. If it slips then you have at least a known starting point, just carefully tighten it up a bit more in like 1/16 rotation increments using a regular wrench until it stops slipping.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Let me be the first to admit....I truly am ocd.

My bike is hanging on a rack. When I turn the handlebars/front wheel I hear something rubbing in the headset area. It's not the cables, I ruled that out.

Could the front fork headset area be setup wrong?
Do I just need to ride it and let it set in?
Could the shop not have lubed it correctly?

Grant I have ridden my two other bikes for awhile, when I turn the mountain bike and other road bike's wheels I don't hear anything and it seems a bit smoother.

I'm taking it back Saturday to the shop that swapped out my components to check it out. I asked for them to pull apart the front fork and reassembly it to make sure everything was done right. I hope I am not pissing them off as I ask lots of questions. I am a perfectionist.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

How could you call yourself a perfectionist when you do not understand what perfect is?

You are more of an IQ challenged person with high expectations....


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

zion rasta said:


> what perfect is?


Rubbing noises coming from the headset is NOT perfect. Most likely it is nothing or it may be a problem. I had a case when LBS pressed headset cups from the wrong sides of the headtube, so never underestimate human incompetency.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

zion rasta said:


> How could you call yourself a perfectionist when you do not understand what perfect is?
> 
> You are more of an IQ challenged person with high expectations....


Well that wasn't very nice


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I finally got a torque wrench and torqued the seatpost to 5Nm and used Finish Line carbon assembly gel. I was so worried about the seatpost getting stuck and being too tight, but when I was tightening the bolt 5Nm didn't seem that much. I sat on it in my trainer and it creaked once and that was it, it didn't slip. Obviously I will have to ride it, go over some bumps and see what happens. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## Valdemar (Nov 27, 2010)

Crap, very annoying creaking sound developed just recently. Only happens under hard pedaling (very typical) and seemingly comes from the bottom bracket area. Took crankset apart, found the right bearing cup loose, cleaned/greased the threads, put back together thinking I nailed it and ... same problem. Greased the chainring bolts but no dice. Hopefully it is nothing structural. Not sure if the bearing cup being slightly loose could make the bearing go bad - I understand these outboard bearing systems are very sensitive to being perfectly square. Hunt continues....


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

That sux. I've only ridden mine once so far. Keep us in the loop.


----------

